# Beste Bildeinstellungen für den Acer VG270UP



## Kapsinho10 (8. April 2019)

*Beste Bildeinstellungen für den Acer VG270UP*

Probiere schon seit einigen Tagen vernünftige Einstellungen für den VG270UP zu finden aber habe bisher keine zufriedenstellenden Einstellungen finden können und wollter daher hier mal fragen ob jemand den Monitor hat und mir seine Einstellungen entsprechend mitteilen könnte.Danke schonmal im Voraus für jede Hilfe


----------



## propa (8. April 2019)

*AW: Beste Bildeinstellungen für den Acer VG270UP*

Hi Kapsinho,

ich besitze auch den VG270UP und bin nach langem hin und her auch endlich mit meinen Einstellungen zufrieden,
wobei ich gleich sagen muss ich habe diesen Monitor nur im abgedunkelten Raum im Einsatz, ja Keller-Kind aber weil
meine Zockerbude im Keller ist  werde Dir heute Abend die Settings hier rein editieren.

EDIT: 
Bild: 
Helligkeit 30
Kontrast 50
Schwarzsverst. 5
Rest aus

Farbe:

R-Verstärk 40
G- 43
B-43
R-Tendenz 47
G- 48
B- 50

Das sind meine Einstellungen nicht die besten aber für mein Empfinden die bessere als default.


----------



## Kapsinho10 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Beste Bildeinstellungen für den Acer VG270UP*

Vielen Dank  Ist echt nen guter Monitor aber er ist teilweise total übersättigt was bestimmte Farben angeht.Vorallem Orange


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Beste Bildeinstellungen für den Acer VG270UP*

Dann stell dich die RGB Regler etwas runter.


----------



## Kapsinho10 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Beste Bildeinstellungen für den Acer VG270UP*

Danke dir.Einstellungen gefallen mir gut !


----------



## wecandance (24. Januar 2021)

propa schrieb:


> *AW: Beste Bildeinstellungen für den Acer VG270UP*
> 
> Hi Kapsinho,
> 
> ...



Helligkeit auf 30? Ist das nicht viel zu dunkel?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2021)

Warum sollte es?
Nicht umsonst werden Monitore meist auf 120cd/m² kalibriert.


----------



## wecandance (24. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte es?
> Nicht umsonst werden Monitore meist auf 120cd/m² kalibriert.


Ich habe hierzu vorhin ein Thema eröffnet. Bei mir wirkt das Bild bei meinem IPS Panel irgendwie dunkel, trotzdessen das ich die Helligkeit auf 100 gestellt habe, ist das einfach so bei IPS?


----------

